# Hanns.G HG281D LCD HD Monitor Issue



## HelpMe117 (Apr 25, 2011)

Every once and a while my Monitor will act up and it will get about a 4 inch thick horizontal white bar that distorts the picture right across the middle of the screen its intermittent and doesn't seem like amount of time on or temperature has anything to do with it. I've tried bumping it and that didn't work. When it appears it travels from left to right but the opacity is much more visible on the right side. maybe bad capacitors or resistors? Help Me please is really annoying


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you check it is the same on another computer


----------



## HelpMe117 (Apr 25, 2011)

Yea its still the same  i hooked it up to the external display of my laptop and had the same issue...


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

most members are away because of easter i will pm one to have a look


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

the most likely cause of your problem is the display panel itself .. I had a permanent fault with white bands down the screen which went after screen replacement. I searched for and bought a replacement panel from the USA which less than half the price of the genuine original part. Buying an original part will make the laptop uneconomical to repair. My 17" screen cost about US$150 including postage to Greece a couple of years ago.

Faulty capacitors normally result in refusal to come out of Standby, flickering backlight or no backlight at all but the power light "on"


----------

